

Rdio Joins MOG, Spotify In the Big Digital Music Giveaway - jsherry
http://allthingsd.com/20110914/free-music-for-everyone-rdio-joins-mog-spotify-in-the-big-digital-music-giveaway/

======
nextparadigms
I haven't checked the others, but Mog requires me to login with Facebook to
get free music. Is there anyway I can do that without signing into Facebook?

They should at least offer other alternatives like Twitter and Google.
Grooveshark does it.

